# Bipole vs. Dipole



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

Can someone explain to me what this is all about? I assume from what I have read that one setting the sound is more directional and the other is more diffuse. What are the pros and cons of either of these settings? I was looking into getting Polk F/XiA6 speakers to replace my Polk Monitor 40's as the F/XiA6 should match the rest of my speakers which are in the RTIa collection from Polk. I was hoping to hear recommendations, should I go with the F/XiA6 or maybe RTiA3's instead? Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a pair of FXi's and use them as my side surrounds in my RTiA set-up, set in dipole mode.

They're fantastic. The sound field stretches up and down the wall.

Essentially, the dipole setting creates a more diffuse presentation because the tweeters fire out of phase.

If you are planning on mounting these as rear surrounds, then you'll likely want to run them as bipoles.

One advantage of these speakers over the RTiA 3's is that they are easy to mount and have a relatively low profile on the wall.

I can't imagine you being disappointed with them.

todd


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

So maybe FXI for the sides and keep my Monitor 40's for the rear? I would imagine that the RTIa3's would be a pretty good step up from the monitor 40's correct? If so I might replace my rears with those.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yup, fxia for the sides, set on dipole. Then put the A3's in the rears.


The A3's will be a big step up from the monitors. No doubt about it. They are great bookshelf speakers.

It will sound super. Those A3's will fit on some mounts... If you google mounting brackets for the A3's you should come across a thread on the Polk forum where there are some specific brackets and tips for securing them.


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, now to raise the money!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you thought about these, as opposed to the RTiA3's?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-RTi-A1-RTiA1-BLACK-Bookshelf-Speakers-Polk-Audio-/230925289454?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item35c43847ee

I know some people want really beefy sides and surrounds... but over the years I've read that there isn't a huge step-up between the FXiA4's and A6's.... meaning, it's not totally noticeable... I'd bet (for rears) the same would be true between the A1's and A3's.

Might save you some coin!:T


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I also use FXi's on dipole for the sides and A3's for backs. 27dnast reffered me to the article on A3 mounting brackets and they worked out good. They are big but if you follow the mounting model one guy created it works well. 

cred to 27dnast :bigsmile:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you.... Definitely worked for me!


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Dipole and bipole are two distinctly different approaches to sound. All panels are dipolar. With dipolar the rear wave is out of phase with the front. That is; when the front wave pushes the rear wave pulls. With bipolar the rear wave is in phase with the front. When the front pushes, so does the rear. 

Dipolar speakers have a figure 8 radiation pattern with minimal radiation to the sides. Bipolar speakers tend to have wider dispersion because they usually use conventional tweeters and mid-range radiators.


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Deemo (Jul 12, 2012)

I am in the same boat trying to decide between the RTi A3's and FXI A6's. On the right side the A6's would be firing backwards into a hallway and on the left side the sound would travel about 6 feet before hitting the back wall. Would the A3's be a better fit for my situation?


----------



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

The guys/gals who mix movies do NOT use dipoles or bipoles. They mix with monopoles, because these are what are used in theaters. And these may be best for your home theater, if you want to hear the 'real thing'. They certainly were for mime. But it means multiple pairs.

You may want to have a look at this site... http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ound-pairs-rather-than-one.html#axzz2LUozMg7C


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmm. Well, the A6's give you any easy mounting option... Not to forget, it can be switched from bi to di (giving you the option to choose how to run the speaker. Might be worth giving it a try. The A6's bi-di switch is on the front if the speaker, so you can easily flip between the two modes and listen to the differences yourself. 

If you we're looking purely for rear, not side, channels... I'd probably just go with the A3's. but since we are talking about side surrounds, I'd go A6. Hopefully the di-mode will give you effective extension of the sound up and down the side walls. If not, switch the to bi and you'll be all set.


----------



## Deemo (Jul 12, 2012)

pmcneil said:


> The guys/gals who mix movies do NOT use dipoles or bipoles. They mix with monopoles, because these are what are used in theaters. And these may be best for your home theater, if you want to hear the 'real thing'. They certainly were for mime. But it means multiple pairs.
> 
> You may want to have a look at this site... http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ound-pairs-rather-than-one.html#axzz2LUozMg7C


Now I want more than one set as the room we watch in is roughly 20x20x8 with the open kitchen area included. I need to get a better paying job. Can the A6 be turned to act as a monopole? I wish there were places to test this stuff out versus buying and returning stuff.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

IME bipolar or dipolar speakers work well for front or rear speakers. I'm satisfied with using esl's for front and rear speakers. All esl's are dipolar. 

Dipolars don't work well for side speakers. Bipolars can work quite well when used as side speakers.


----------



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

Yep, better paying jobs, better sound!
I've tried dipoles and bipoles, and, in my room, neither reproduced a commercial theater experience.
Go with the pros, if you can afford it and have the room for multiple monopoles...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Each to his own... My experience with the FXi's as sides, dipole, has been phenomenal. I'd recommend going for them.


----------

